# Indy Haunt Fest June 2011



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Who all is going to the Indy Haunt Fest this weekend (6/25-26)? We should make little name cards with our Avatars and Screen names with the HauntForum logo so we can spot each other...


----------



## dave the dead

I'll be there Rob....look for my booth space ( The Shadow Farm)...I'll also be hosting the Make N Take on the animated Headpopper.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Never been to something like this. Are there costs associated with Make N Takes?


----------



## tuck

The MNT range from 5 for a witch light candle jar, up to 25 for the switch plate. I think I'll have my black waverly hills shirt on if anybody is looking for forum members.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I'm wearing my orange JOL t-shirt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

show off those pictures folks!!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Jawless zombie head at the Zombie Head MnT









Making a witch jar









Maggie making her own custom gravestone. "Here lies a Pyro. I wanted to be cremated"









Maggie chomping down on a little brain candy provided by our friends at MegaZombie!









Tis but a flesh wound. Made out of silicone and makeup.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

You should have seen the other guy...









Maggie makes the acquaintence of "Fluffy", a walk-around werewolf.









The pasta donated for the folks with Haunt for Hunger.









Shameless plug for folks at MegaZombie! Maggie became good friends with this couple.









My daughter's not the only one who enjoys some good brains...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice pictures, Rob. Looks as if your daughter had a blast


----------

